# Be honest - what do you call people who.......



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

..... accelerate down their slip road up to EXACTLY the same speed as I am doing as they join the motorway I am on .

They haven't figured out that they need to either speed up to get in front or slow down to drop in behind and not do exactly the same ****ing 65mph that I am and get trapped alongside me as the slip road disappears.

Eventually I nearly always have to jam the breaks on so they can slip in front - either that or side swipe them into a field.

:twisted:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I call them learners. 
They haven't been taught to or have the confidence to use their wing mirrors to do the single hardest thing when driving on a mototway.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Call them? Road users perhaps. You probably unknowingly upset just as many people on your journeys, so just get on with it rather then get pent up about it. There is all standards of driving on the road young, old, nervous, aggressive. If everyone on the road drove at the same standard as you there would only be one person in the UK with a driving licence . 

I always try and pull into the second lane to allow them to join if it does not appear that they are going to build up enough speed to join without causing me to brake. 'Jamming on the brakes' or taking other evasive action is not really called for.

Anticipate other drivers actions and the road ahead, compensate for their mistakes and it'll be a smoother ride for everyone


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

And there was me being taught that by making other drivers change their driving pattern I was a bad driver.  

Don't they tell 'em that anymore?

..... having to constantly manouvre 4 tons of vehicle across into the middle lane at 65 mph on a busy motorway and doing exactly the same thing to other drivers aint exactly the solution here.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

sparky20006 said:


> ..... having to constantly manouvre 4 tons of vehicle across into the middle lane at 65 mph on a busy motorway.


Works for me, it's all part of self preservation, or its other name reading the road and being aware of whats going on all round you, after all slip roads where traffic are wanting to enter the motorway are not every hundred yards down the road, and the number of times that you find yourself in the situation you found yourself in is very small..

So just chill, after all you are on your Joly's the moment you shut the door on your van..

Now ask me about cars hugging the middle lane when you can't go in the fast lane because you have a trailer on the back of your van..

Well fill your boots. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Drive at 60 and all will be well


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, I must be the only one on here who doesn't drive down the motorway wearing an inane, obsequious grin giving everyone who cuts me up and forces me across two lanes a cheery wave.

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm I'm suprised at the responses. I would have expected lots of suggestions of the deployment of sidewinder misiles and the like. 

Not that long ago when I was super stressed doing 40000 miles a year In my 300bhp tit mobile I would have indeed suggested all sorts of forms of torture and death for such imbesiles but now I'm just a chilled out traveller in a Motorhome so I don't care. 

Just wave em out and chuck a few flowers out the window as they pass you


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

The dotted white line across the slip-road is a bit of a clue - those joining the road need to give way if necessary or join the road without affecting other drivers. I will pull out if possible, mostly for slower/larger vehicles but the responsibility lies with the slip road driver to adjust their speed and position - my MH is nearly 4 tonnes and they have far more acceleration than me, so it's up to them to take the necessary action - and no, I haven't caused any accidents, driven someone into a ditch or anything similar, there is a deal of difference between being assertive and aggressive. I'm chilled, I am enjoying myself, but that doesn't mean I will be changing course or speed to avoid a numpty who can't even judge the speed of other vehicles - shouldn't be on the road!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

TIT MOBILE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

did you drive a BMW Barry

loddy


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Last time i looked,, 
Every slipway on to a motorway is covered by a "Give Way" 
so they must give priority to traffic already on the motorway, and adjust their speed to fit safely into the traffic flow in the left-hand lane


As for the complete morons who sit in the middle lane, when the inside lane us empty :evil: :twisted: :evil: 
If these idiots had some proper training, a good proportion of congestion would be eased,, and we would have 3 lane motorways back !!!


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally Ian A and TJ enter

blokes who know the rules of the road. Thought I was the only one who understood that joining the motorway meant adjusting my speed not expecting them to adjust theirs!


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Remember that the Driving Test takes no account of motorways and, in any case, learner driverrs are banned from them. This means that the first time a new driver comes across this situation is after they have passed their test but without anyone teaching them the correct procedure. You only have to watch how some people drive even in situations they HAVE been coached through to see the problem. For people to have the skills needed to drive on a motorway they have to have the motivation to find the information for themselves - and that is probably 10% of new drivers. Best just to pull over one lane and let them have their accident in peace well away from you.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
"Self Preservation?". This has been mentioned earlier,beats all of this,"I don't have to do anything but blast on,they are in the wrong".
When you have experts watching body language and getting paid to do it,and you are an experienced driver,"1ton/2/5/10/20/40 tons"whatever,over the years you can sometimes tell what is going to happen,take the incidents on the slip roads A1m M1,once it will take you by surprise...?,twice,if you have not made a mental note of this happening regularly and adapted......" Say no more" 
Gearjammer


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Driving schools seem no longer to teach the concept of priority. We have long since abandoned the " Halt at Major Road ahead " discipline, and this has no doubt helped the flow of traffic, but sadly " Slow at Major Road ahead " has also been ditched.
Time after time we encounter drivers joining via a slip lane who think that all they have to do it put on their right indicator and join the main road without regard to any traffic which might be there. And ( dare I say it ) the main culprits are young spatially challenged women who haven't a clue, and apparently don't care about the relative speed of the traffic they are joining. Consequently the main road traffic has to take some kind of evasive action to avoid a collision.
French slip roads are all marked " you do not have priority ! ". It would help if ours were similar.
Just as annoying is the driver who speeds up in the slip road so that he can join ahead of you ( no problem with that ) and then slows down causing you to brake !

Symptomatic of today's society - no consideration for others - push and shove until you get your own way.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> Hmm I'm suprised at the responses. I would have expected lots of suggestions of the deployment of sidewinder misiles and the like.
> 
> Not that long ago when I was super stressed doing 40000 miles a year In my 300bhp tit mobile I would have indeed suggested all sorts of forms of torture and death for such imbesiles but now I'm just a chilled out traveller in a Motorhome so I don't care.
> 
> Just wave em out and chuck a few flowers out the window as they pass you


Barry,

I'm so glad you're turning back into an old hippy. I bet you're a much nicer person, as well as being chilled rather than stressed. :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The Highway Code seems quite clear on this. Paragraph 259 states:

"Joining the motorway. When you join the motorway you will normally approach it from a road on the left (a slip road) or from an adjoining motorway. You should give priority to traffic already on the motorway
[You should] check the traffic on the motorway and match your speed to fit safely into the traffic flow in the left-hand lane.
[You should] not cross solid white lines that separate lanes or use the hard shoulder
[You should] stay on the slip road if it continues as an extra lane on the motorway
[You should] remain in the left-hand lane long enough to adjust to the speed of traffic before considering overtaking"

If I am in lane 1 then I will happily move into lane 2 to let lorries, vans, coaches and other larger vehicles join the motorway but I will rarely do the same for cars if I can see that they can join in front or behind me by adjusting their speed. Indeed I don't hold back on using the headlights and horn if required.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yup, agree with Peribo.

Not forgetting, for those of us towing a car, the morons who seem to think that if they slow down enough on the sliproad to join behind my motorhome into lane one, the toad on the back of it can somehow miraculously move into lane two to let them join....

Had a BMW veer into me on the M6 at Lancaster this weekend - car in lane 2 was kind enough to cut into lane 3 to give me space to move across as he could see what was happening. BMW of course then immediately put their foot down and undertook me, rather than waiting for me to pass them to return to lane 1. Funny how he couldn't find his accelerator pedal when he was on the sliproad.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I will always try and move over a lane to give a vehicle space to join the motorway or if I can't move over I will Flash the Driver letting them know that I am letting them in

All I ask in return is a wave of Acknowledgement for my efforts, if it is not forthcoming 
I will ram them onto the hard shoulder and beat them to a pulp :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sorry but as you approach a slip road you move in to the middle lane to allow slip road traffic to move onto the motorway unimpeded no wonder I get so frustrated by the total ididiots that roam our highways signed mr police trained


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't under any circumstances under estimate the stupidity for your fellow motorist. What really gets me though are the idiots that continually change lanes for perceived advantage in congested and slow traffic. 

It slows us all down even further. On the only hand I do get to swear in front of Mrs G :wink: 

Dick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

chubs said:


> I'm sorry but as you approach a slip road you move in to the middle lane to allow slip road traffic to move onto the motorway unimpeded no wonder I get so frustrated by the total ididiots that roam our highways signed mr police trained


Well, that's a new one on me chubs. That would cause some fun where slip roads are close together (urban motorways).

Good driving should be rewarded and therefore bad driving should have the death penalty. :lol:

I do not move over, especially when the car does not indicate his intention to join the motorway (Highway Code). I cannot see him because his indicators did not grab my attention. If he wishes to collide with a 27 feet long, 5 tonne white box then I think he should have gone to Specsavers. If it is apparent that they will join the carriageway slightly ahead of me, I will ease off a bit, otherwise sod em. 

I learned from driving in the Middle East that the big truck always has right of way. Even when he is coming out of a junction ahead of you. 8O

Actually, one thing I agree with you about, local Police in vans and cars need a few basics brushing up. Like indicating and lane discipline.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

chubs said:


> I'm sorry but as you approach a slip road you move in to the middle lane to allow slip road traffic to move onto the motorway unimpeded no wonder I get so frustrated by the total ididiots that roam our highways signed mr police trained


OK Chubs, so what do we do if the middle lane is so full of traffic that there's no possibility of moving across into it?

What would your police training suggest we should do then? It's a very common situation to find yourself in during rush hour on the busier motorways.

Dave 8O


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Got to agree with 747 Chubs on this one.

You were in the habit of randomly changing lanes just in case someone wanted to join from the slip road? :? 

What did you do when visibility of traffic on it was poor move over anyway just in case lol?

I can see the insurance claim now:

I hit a vehicle to my right as I was joining their lane to avoid a vehicle that wasn't in the left lane.

I can imagine the carnage doing that 50 to 60 times on a 400 mile drive to Cornwall.

To reiterate, simply slapping on a right hand indicator doesn't qualify a driver from pushing their way into traffic moving at 65 mph. Tis they who should adjust their driving pattern.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

chubs said:


> I'm sorry but as you approach a slip road you move in to the middle lane to allow slip road traffic to move onto the motorway unimpeded no wonder I get so frustrated by the total ididiots that roam our highways signed mr police trained


So,chubs,,, you were trained by the Police to do the opposite of what the highway code says to do,,

Explains it all i suppose, !!! :roll: :lol: No wonder their are so many muppet's on the road, driving about, completely oblivious to what is happening around them !!!


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

I will move over or adjust my speed slightly to assist if called for. for anyone joining the motorway IF they are signalling their intention to do so. 

I dont think its in the list of to do things when joining the motorway but it should be. I know its obvious that is what they are on the slip road for but it is polite. and always find the better drivers who adjust their speed correctly do it and while on the subject the person who put the words "if necessary" in the Signals section of the highway when referring to changing course or direction was clearly not thinking straight.

Ray


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Exactly the same goes for the chumps who pull out of service station exits 80 yards in front of you and then desperately try to get up to 65 mph in the 3 seconds it takes for you to nearly rear end them. 

You move over to the right hoping the traffic is clear and they accelerate away in the inside lane into the distance. 

It can't just be me it happens to all the time?

:evil:



5bells that approach works just fine when it is a solitary car on the slip road on a Sunday morning but when there's a stream of them hammering down the slip road during rush hour traffic and they're all matching your speed with their right indicator going and you're in a 4 ton vehicle and the middle lane is busy it's a nightmare!


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Sparky20006 quite agree, you should not use indicators to force your way out:lol: you make it sound quite scary.

I remember when in Germany in the seventies I think they introduced the "ZIP" system which really speaks for itself and it was mandatory to leave enough space for the two streams of traffic to join safely but those joining still had to signal.

Ray


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

5bells said:


> I will move over or adjust my speed slightly to assist if called for. for anyone joining the motorway IF they are signalling their intention to do so.


And I am afraid that just adds to the congestion and accidents on our motorways, particularly in peak times. Traffic changing lanes and altering speeds results in a ripple effect that eventually brings the motorway to a standstill. That is why the Highways Agency has installed variable speed limits on many motorways to try to keep the traffic flowing, along with enormous signs that say "Congestion, stay in lane". It is up to the traffic joining the motorway to get its speed right so that other traffic doesn't have to change lanes or vary speed. That way the traffic will flow far better.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Lets turn it round.. You want to enter a motorway in your big motorhome with the acceleration of a canal boat, would you think it was nice if the traffic coming down the motorway adjusted their speed to take into account your lack of initial speed as you build up to what ever speed the inside lane is doing, or maybe it was your wife who wanted to enter the motorway and being a careful driver and trying her best to enter the traffic as careful as she can, but sees a great big motorhome bearing down on her and could see there was no way it was going to adjust its speed so got flustered and being put under pressure might have caused her to have an accident which folk didn't walk away from or go home to their families ever again, all because someone in the bigger vehicle had their.. I'm not going to give way head on.. ..

Or would you personally want or expect that nobody would adjust their speed to let you on the motorway safely, or would you expect to have to stop at the end of the slipway because nobody would let you into the traffic flow.. 
Now if that had been done to me it really would be something to whinge about.. And I can say with my hand on my heart this has never happened to me in any situation on any road in any country.. But I might have been lucky not meeting belligerent drivers with an inflated opinion of their rights and morals.

A lot of these answers are very territorial, exactly the same response as somebody actual walking across your pitch on a site as though you own the grass around your van.. Same thing you do not own the tarmac on the motorway and you have a duty of care to not put yourself or another motorist in danger who ever is to blame and if you can rescue the situation, that is what makes you a safe good driver, not because you can quote the highway code verbatim, and in this situation it is not a matter of blame but being courteous to other road users.

You decide which camp you fall into, but I am 99.99% sure all with truculent response on here, are nothing like that when actually driving on the motorways or roads, after all if nothing else you have a lot of money tied up in your vans, and cry enough if you get branch marks when going on a site, never mind playing dodgems on the motor way.

ray.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sparky20006 said:


> Thought I was the only one who understood that joining the motorway meant adjusting my speed not expecting them to adjust theirs!





sparky20006 said:


> It can't just be me it happens to all the time? :evil:


It could be worse.:-

1) you could be imagining it's just you, and
2) at least you're not going on about it.

:roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, the person joining the motorway should adjust, and ultimately give way. 
Yes, it annoys me that increasingly they don't.

But the bottom line is that in this situation, you should adjust.

I follow Honest John in the Telegraph, who invariably points out that those already on the motorway have better visibility of the situation and are therefore better placed to adjust.

Dave


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Addie said:


> I always try and pull into the second lane to allow them to join if it does not appear that they are going to build up enough speed to join without causing me to brake.


It is exactly this practice that makes those joining a motorway that THEY have the right to join and that YOU should move over to allow them.

I agree with OP many times I have been in the nearside lane with large traffic distances BOTH in front and behind me and yet the person joining wants also to occupy my space :x

Mick


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I really don't understand this thread, I'm not sure how you can generalise to the point where you say nobody should pull out to allow someone else to join the carriageway because 'I have right of way' and 'I don't want to change lanes' even if it would be safe to do so.

Some slip roads have a very narrow entry point, some are effectively blind right until the point of joining (A64 through Leeds for example). Perhaps people get satisfaction from forcing people to stop on a sliproad to prove some twisted point that they are in the right? 

Why can't we all get along - give a little, get a little? What is moaning here or anywhere going to change appart from to show you as an intolerant road user?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I move over if it's safe but I don't adjust my speed if I can't. The road going onto the motorway is in fact the acceleration lane, the same as the road coming off is the deceleration lane.

I accept that lorries can't get up to motorway speed in time but all cars should be able to and if they can't they should adjust their speed so that they join behind me.

Joe


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

To be honest, I do whatever it takes to a) keep me and my loved ones safe b) to help other drivers and c) to take account of the arrogant and idiotic behaviour of others (mostly BMW and Audi) Having driven 60,000 miles a year for most of my professional life without an accident on the open road, I have found that works best. As for joining a slip road, I courteously move over if safe to do so, as I would expect others to do. As for 4 tonners, I found that most lorry drivers will move over if they can, so I don't think it is too much to ask us in motorhomes to do the same. Road rage is simply not acceptable and anyone who thinks otherwise should not be on the road.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

bazzeruk said:


> To be honest, I do whatever it takes to a) keep me and my loved ones safe b) to help other drivers and c) to take account of the arrogant and idiotic behaviour of others (mostly BMW and Audi) Having driven 60,000 miles a year for most of my professional life without an accident on the open road, I have found that works best. As for joining a slip road, I courteously move over if safe to do so, as I would expect others to do. As for 4 tonners, I found that most lorry drivers will move over if they can, so I don't think it is too much to ask us in motorhomes to do the same. Road rage is simply not acceptable and anyone who thinks otherwise should not be on the road.


Apart from the generalisation of BMW and Audi drivers, probably the most sensible posts on this thread.

The French seem to have a better understanding of how to enter a motorway, with longer slip roads and room for a good proportion of vehicles to reach a reasonable speed before entering the motorway lanes.

Has anyone noticed how, on newer road builds, and especially fast 2 lane dual carriageways, the slip roads in many cases are rediculously short. Newbury bypass is one example, the A34 north Oxford junction is another. No chance of getting up to speed, even in a performance car!
In these instances you have to rely on the traffic on the near side letting you in, moving over if safe to do so, or in some cases, having to physically stop, making it even more dangerous.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Yes, the person joining the motorway should adjust, and ultimately give way.
> 
> I follow Honest John in the Telegraph, who invariably points out that those already on the motorway have better visibility of the situation and are therefore better placed to adjust.
> 
> Dave


Dave I strongly disagree. A person joining may only have to assess their own speed and traffic speed and flow in the nearside lane.

On the other hand a person already on the motorway and in the nearside lane will not only have to access their own circumstances but also those of the vehicle wishing to join as well as those vehicles that may be in the centre lane and even the overtaking lane or offside lane 

Yes it is nice to be courteous to other road users but there are times when doing so can be dangerous. An example is road works and the lights have just changed to red so you flash the driver the other end to come even though he's still on red.

Mick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Ok lets strip all down even more, down to the very basics.

Give way and let a fellow motorist onto the motorway by either adjusting your speed faster or slower, or moving into another lane.

Here's the rub. You feel good, the other driver feels good.


Put everybody in a stress situation by not being considerate.. You feel bad and annoyed, the other driver feels bad because they were bullied, when they only wanted to join the motorway..

It must be true because the OP came on here to sound off about his experiences as he doggedly had the fixation in his head that he shouldn't be inconvenienced as he trundled along the road into moving or letting a fellow driver into the traffic, after all it shouldn't have been him to do it, but the driver in front or behind him that should have to let the motorist into the flow of traffic. Which I am sure they would have..

It is strange how folk sound off about a fellow motor homer letting water out of their tanks on the road as they drive along, but will support an action with an enormous chance of causing a major accident on the motorway system, when in reality the amount of time lost or gained on the journey is so minuscule it probably couldn't be measured..

I think it is a macho thing and I would be surprised if a lady driver on these boards would have the same reaction as the OP, who I personally would never like to meet on a public road as I don't think he would ever consider anybody but himself, and carry on and collide with anything as he has the right of way all the time and is always right in everything he does on the road.

But I bet he is not like that in real life. :wink:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I call them, "Normal Drivers"

Its what happens when the person joining the Motorway does not look or adjust his/her speed to slot into a space.

Why not just take your foot off the accelerator and allow them to join the road, it only takes a second.

even if you were traveling from Birmingham - Glasgow on M6 and had to do it at each junction that's 50 junctions you would only loose 1 minute or 2 minutes of driving.

Relax, you may just start to enjoy driving again !!

Too many people just will not give way,,,this is my space and your not getting in,,how childish !!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I agree with the posters that say, in the event that one cannot pull over, then the law ('Give Way' markings) and Highway Code should apply and the joining traffic has to give way.

As for short slip roads, the same applies. If one has to stop and wait for a suitable gap, so be it.

As for stopping being 'more dangerous' - than what? Causing confusion by not obeying the law, and therefore causing other drivers to take avoiding action, which might not be anticipated by unsighted drivers around them, could be far more dangerous.

I would not be comfortable pulling out from a short slip road, at say 35 mph, and relying on a row of 44-tonners slowing down to let me in - and if they had to ( and did not rear-end me) I would not be stopping at their next truckers' stop!

Nor would I expect them to pull into lane 2 unless it were really clear - which many of them do for a MH. [Thankfully here in Poland most drivers do that because most slip lanes are about 50m long]

If in doubt give way to the vehicle with priority. Not doing it hinders the insurance claim!

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Road systems, especially crowded ones as in the UK have to have rules to work safely. If people start to make up their own rules or to ignore them then you will get anarchy and mayhem.

Of course rules should not be slavishly followed when common sense and courtesy will help to lubricate the system.

Still gets up my nose tho'. :lol:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

The drivers joining the main carriageway from the slip road who seem totally oblivious to the MH or truck alongside need a swift reality check. Isn't this what the horn is supposed to be used for? Mind you mine sounds like it was designed / approved by Harriet Harman so as not to risk offending anyone. 

Besides, you can't assume nowadays that the other driver even has a valid license, so you need to drive even more defensively than was the norm a few years ago. So I do slow down (while gritting my teeth and counting to ten) letting them join in front. Usually because lane 2 is occupied and I can't make a safe lane change. Just don't expect a smile. It's my expensive fuel that has just been wasted. Especially when they still don't speed up, and I need to overtake them a bit further on, to get back to my intended cruising speed. 

To answer the OP's question: inconsiderate, incompetent fools is what I would call them. 


SD


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

When approaching a slip road entering the motorway doesn't everybody look to the left to see if any traffic is trying to enter the motorway, monitor the other drivers speed and stance as they approach the carriage way and have already adjusted their own stance to avoid any collisions.. Well before any drastic manoeuvres become necessary..

I know I do and have never been put in a situation I am not in control of..


Now whats it called this maneuver. Ah yes. "Common sense".

Works for me. :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the driver in lane 1 is in a better position to have an overall view of the situation when vehicles are entering the motorway from a slip road.

It is more difficult for a driver on the slip road to get a picture of what is happening,wing mirrors are an asset but sometimes with the angle of approach it is difficult to see traffic in lane 1,so the driver must look over their right shoulder,not easy in a big white box with coachbuilt sides that protrude and restrict vision.

When I am in lane one I try and let oncoming traffic onto the motorway,if it is a slow moving vehicle,eg a hgv that can't accelerate as fast as me and I am doing above 55mph then I will try and keep in front of it.

If the oncoming vehicle looks like it will reach the m/way at the same time as me then I try and get in lane 2,which is fine until it is so busy that it is not possible to get over,in those circumstances the only option is to slow down to a speed less than the oncoming vehicle and let it get on the m/way in front of you.

If it is a car coming on which can accelerate quicker than me then I ease off the accelerator,or cancel the cruise control just enough to allow it to enter.The problem arises when the oncoming car driver is a bit hesitant and slows down which causes me to slow down even more. :x



rayrecrok said:


> Give way and let a fellow motorist onto the motorway by either adjusting your speed faster or slower, or moving into another lane.
> Here's the rub. You feel good, the other driver feels good.
> Put everybody in a stress situation by not being considerate.. You feel bad and annoyed, the other driver feels bad because they were bullied, when they only wanted to join the motorway..


I think Ray has summed it up perfectly with that statement.(click on <Expand>) :wink:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Quote Rayrecrok

Hi. 


Give way and let a fellow motorist onto the motorway by either adjusting your speed faster or slower, or moving into another lane.

Here's the rub. You feel good, the other driver feels good. 


.... they were bullied, when they only wanted to join the motorway..

It must be true because the OP came on here to sound off about his experiences as he doggedly had the fixation in his head that he shouldn't be inconvenienced as he trundled along the road into moving or letting a fellow driver into the traffic, after all it shouldn't have been him to do it, but the driver in front or behind him that should have to let the motorist into the flow of traffic. Which I am sure they would have..

It is strange how folk sound off about a fellow motor homer letting water out of their tanks on the road as they drive along, but will support an action with an enormous chance of causing a major accident on the motorway system, when in reality the amount of time lost or gained on the journey is so minuscule it probably couldn't be measured..

I think it is a macho thing and I would be surprised if a lady driver on these boards would have the same reaction as the OP, who I personally would never like to meet on a public road as I don't think he would ever consider anybody but himself, and carry on and collide with anything as he has the right of way all the time and is always right in everything he does on the road.


End quote...


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

steco1958 said:


> I call them, "Normal Drivers"
> 
> Why not just take your foot off the accelerator and allow them to join the road, it only takes a second.
> 
> ...


So you'll be the one that gives us all a bad name by slinging your glorified caravan complete with bikes hanging off the rear end and curtains swinging around into the middle lane at 60 mph forcing everyone into the fast lane with all the idiots trying to get up to 90+ mph?

Jeees more fuel for Top Gear to slag us off.
Like I said earlier would love to see you do it on the m60 where the 4 lanes of if it split into 2 motorways and with everyone hurtling down, indicators flashing, to join it. A freezeframe of your panicky face trying letting them all in would be priceless! Relax!! :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

sparky20006 said:


> Quote Rayrecrok
> 
> Hi.
> 
> ...


Hi.

It's no point in attacking me as it is you with the aggressive driving technique, as you are showing all the world with this post which is aggressive and personal because it does not follow the response you anticipated in your OP..

Has it ever entered your head that you were the person in the wrong by not being spatially aware of the situation until it was upon you, and the only emotion you could muster was anger and frustration, and with this emotional crutch all the blame lies elsewhere.

You invent imaginary scenarios in your last post to justify yourself, and judge me again by putting me in imaginary situations once again to justify yourself. When in all honesty I would never have been in any of them, as I Hope I am a considerate safe drive.

And whatever your rant, I would not champion your stance preferring a more moderate safe approach.

ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The level of intolerance of other peoples views on this thread is astounding. Asking whether other drivers have a licence is not called for.

Face it, the roads in the UK are very busy and we all have to accommodate each other as best we can. Some people will and some people will not, that is human nature, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A group of senior motor homers were sitting around talking about all their ailments.

"My arms have gotten so weak I can hardly lift this cup of coffee," said one.

"Yes, I know," said another. "My cataracts are so bad; I can't even see my coffee."

"I couldn't even mark an "X" at election time, my hands are so crippled," volunteered a third.

"What? Speak up! What? I can't hear you!"

"I can't turn my head because of the arthritis in my neck," said a fourth, to which several nodded

Weakly in agreement.

"My blood pressure pills make me so dizzy!" exclaimed another.

"I forget where I am, and where I'm going," said another.

"I guess that's the price we pay for getting old," winced an old man as he slowly shook his head.

The others nodded in agreement.

"Well, count your Blessings," said a woman cheerfully - - "thank God we can all still drive." :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I suspect that many on this thread are basing their views on a particular type of vehicle / motorist that is joining from the slip road. I am sure there are other categories but I think you could probably say that most vehicles / motorists fall into one of the following:

1) Large or slow vehicle that cannot easily reach the motorway speed or otherwise adjust its speed
2) Elderly, learner driver etc (not saying they are all like this) who is not completely confident about joining the motorway
3) A motorist who is prepared to adjust his / her speed but the volume of traffic in lane 1 would still preclude an entry from the sliproad
4) A bad driver who is distracted (phone etc) or otherwise not concentrating 
5) An aggressive driver (German car usually) who is intent on pushing in where it suits him despite having the ability to adjust his speed and who expects those already on the motorway to accommodate him.

I will try to accommodate 1,2 and 3 above by adjusting speed or moving lane. I will accommodate 4 in order to avoid a collision whilst I am loathe to accommodate 5 above. 

To those of you who change lanes and adjust your speed to let the aggressive drivers in, then so be it but I think it just encourages them.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

hey come on you lot
sparks was only having a blow off. This is the chit chat sub forum where folks can have a moan about others. Thats what forums are about. we all probally moan about someone down the boozer. Cameron, Man united, lots of things. Would we all like our mates saying "Shut up moaning you probally **** folks off too." No we like them to say yeah your right and another thing....

Carry on mate we are listening.

Phill


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

drcotts said:


> hey come on you lot
> sparks was only having a blow off. This is the chit chat sub forum where folks can have a moan about others. Thats what forums are about. we all probally moan about someone down the boozer. Cameron, Man united, lots of things. Would we all like our mates saying "Shut up moaning you probally **** folks off too." No we like them to say yeah your right and another thing....
> 
> Carry on mate we are listening.
> ...


Hi.

Would that be the "Royal We".. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Why do think that I have air horns fitted 8O 8O


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

IanA said:


> The dotted white line across the slip-road is a bit of a clue - those joining the road need to give way if necessary or join the road without affecting other drivers. I will pull out if possible, mostly for slower/larger vehicles but the responsibility lies with the slip road driver to adjust their speed and position - my MH is nearly 4 tonnes and they have far more acceleration than me, so it's up to them to take the necessary action - and no, I haven't caused any accidents, driven someone into a ditch or anything similar, there is a deal of difference between being assertive and aggressive. I'm chilled, I am enjoying myself, but that doesn't mean I will be changing course or speed to avoid a numpty who can't even judge the speed of other vehicles - shouldn't be on the road!!


I agree , I think the highway code says when joining a motorway ,drivers should adjust there speed to the traffic on the motorway,not for the motorway traffic to adjust there speed for drivers joining,as I see it :?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> As for short slip roads, the same applies. If one has to stop and wait for a suitable gap, so be it.
> 
> As for stopping being 'more dangerous' - than what? Causing confusion by not obeying the law, and therefore causing other drivers to take avoiding action, which might not be anticipated by unsighted drivers around them, could be far more dangerous.
> Geoff


I was not suggesting that the driver was being more dangerous by having to possibly stop, it can often be unavoidable, but pointing out that a short slip road onto a fast lane can create a more dangerous situation, by causing the driver/s to have to stop.

Entering a lane with fast traffic, especially when busy, is more dangerous and possibly inconvenient for oncoming traffic from a standstill, than it is when you have enough sliproad to build up speed before entering the lane.
There is also an increased risk of someone tail-ending you, especially if they are watching the traffic on the road you are about to enter, instead of you in front.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

peribro said:


> I
> 5) An aggressive driver (German car usually) who is intent on pushing in where it suits him despite having the ability to adjust his speed and who expects those already on the motorway to accommodate him.


Hey now I drive one of those german 300bhp tit mobiles. Clearly you lot have no understanding of the highway code. It clearly says the outside lane is "BMW lane" and these vehicles are technically designed to fold their wing mirrors in at 70mph and the indicator stalks retract inside the car. Additionally cruise control has an automatic distance sensor which is set to 4ft and also flashes the headlamps automatically when approaching other cars in front in the BMW lane.

So nothing to do with me! :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

sparky20006 said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I call them, "Normal Drivers"
> ...


Jeez, You really need to chill out, you have no idea about me or the way I drive, but I can tell from your aggressive manner what you are like.

You have been summed up on this post as an aggressive driver that will throw his dummy out of the pram to teach other people how to drive. Hope I am not near you when you get it all wrong.

As for more fuel for Top Gear ? no understand that one, you now seem to be ranting an babbling.

PS, I use the M60 M61, M62 on a regular basis, never find it a problem when I have to get to Eccles, or Trafford any time of the day, oh apart from the a-holes that dont know how to filter.

Panicy face, not with 33 years driving experience , approx 40k miles per annum, seen it all and seen people like you smacked in the middle barrier more than once.

Me thinks you need a refresher course of how to drive.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyway you lot can rant about how to join the motorway as much as you like. I'm just happy to find myself on the right side of it at the moment.

I've been back in the uk nearly a week now and I still keep setting of on the wrong side if the road.

We drove for nearly a mile the other day on a back road from a CL on the right and it was only a car eventually coming the other way with an alarmed face on the driver that made me realize something was up.

It's bad enough in the van but I'm worse on the scooter!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Anyway you lot can rant about how to join the motorway as much as you like. I'm just happy to find myself on the right side of it at the moment.
> 
> I've been back in the uk nearly a week now and I still keep setting of on the wrong side if the road.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Welcome home.

I know exactly what you mean, when I go over to the continent I just fall straight into it, but the moment I come back to the UK I have to think which way do I go round this roundabout.. Spooky! 8O

ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Driving anything, anywhere especially in UK is what can be summarised as a "messy system"! Unpredictable, stressful (if you let it be) and often frustrating when others do things differently from ourselves. So chill, relax and smile from a sense of overwhelming confidence that "I am right but cannot help it when the others do it wrong".
I have often been reminded when driving of a scene in the '60's tv series The Power Game. Patrick Wymark, the company chairman and general tough guy, arrived a few minutes late and ascribed the delay to.....
get this, it's a good un, Car Pushing Peasants.
Love it!

Alan

:wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> if I can't move over I will Flash the Driver letting them know that I am letting them in


From the Highway Code.....


> 110
> 
> Flashing headlights.
> Only flash your headlights to let other road users know that you are there.
> Do not flash your headlights to convey any other message or intimidate other road users.


Headlights should NOT be used to indicate to the other driver has the right of way.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > if I can't move over I will Flash the Driver letting them know that I am letting them in
> ...


Oh well, :roll:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> PS, I use the M60 M61, M62 on a regular basis, never find it a problem when I have to get to Eccles, or Trafford any time of the day, oh apart from the a-holes that dont know how to filter.
> 
> Panicy face, not with 33 years driving experience , approx 40k miles per annum, *seen it all *and seen people like you smacked in the middle barrier more than once.
> 
> Me thinks you need a refresher course of how to drive.


No. You cut me up earier today - your indicators are bust - like all the others...

...likewise - I am stereotyping


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I think it should be compulsory that new drivers who pass their test should then have a lesson on motorway driving, my driving instructor did that for me all those years ago but there wasn't the amount of traffic there is now..........the vehicles were a lot slower too
Gary :wink:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Headlights. Lorries drivers,flash their headlights when the vehicle overtaking them is clear/safe to pull back into the lane,OFTEN!,i have flashed M/h-C/v, when they hit the turbulance? of the bow wave of the lorry and been slowed down,thus being in a difficult position,and this has been acknowledged by a flick of the winker or the side lights on and off twice.(Often nothing)

Also on twisty country roads,if i have passed a breakdown/horses/walkers,i will flash,wave my hand up and down in the slow down movement. Then there is also the speed trap?,are,but then again,all the "Proper" drivers don't speed. 
It would appear that drivers in england are very choosy in which parts of the Highway code THEY adhere to,but ignore other bits,when in glass houses?,(I have confessed to being a sinner on various posts)
Last but not least,you would be a very silly billy when in France or Portugal,to ignore the flashed headlights of any on coming vehicle,this usually means speed trap/or above. It seems that the highway code is not as popular a read in those countries,same as England,i rest my case.
Gearjammer
PS. It would be interesting to know,how many M/h-C/v'ers have been flashed at,and found their rooflight/side box/TV arial/el?,were,"A blowing in the wind?"


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Headlights.


The problem occurs when someone signal correctly warning "I am here" and the other driver incorrectly reads it as "You may go" and they then collide.

http://www.smartdriving.co.uk/Driving/DefensiveDriving/Flashing_Headlamps/Flashers.html



> It seems that the highway code is not as popular a read in those countries,same as England


Why should anyone in another country read the Highway Code for advice on how to drive there?

It applies (and is only intended to apply) ONLY to the UK.

Surely any competent professional driver should know that? :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Recently I was heading north on the M5 by Taunton Deane services in the MH when I noticed an artic coming down the on slip, I flashed to let him out (knowing he'd understand what the flash meant!) as I couldn't easily move over and eased off a bit to save coming up to close to him. Out he came no trouble as did the second and third cars behind him (fine by me, I'd allowed for them) however the car immediately behind the lorry didn't have clue he just stayed in the slip road and began to slow - result the 2 cars behind him had to slow and, like me, were thinking "what do we do now?". Eventually this obviously inexperienced on motorways driver did pull out and we all got moving normally - but not before I'd had to drop to second to accelerate on the gradient there!

Would I help another truck out like that? Of course I would, especially as the trucker had wound his window down so he could give me a wave as I eventually came past him.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

OK carry on doing it if you wish, but I just hope you never have to see or deal with the consequences of someone misreading your signal when you really do mean it to mean what it really means.

OR get the law changed.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Stanner.
The wink is appreciated,however,there are certain does and dont's i read up on,on here,and off the web when i am visiting another country,like France and the end of the speed limit is the village sign with a line through.Hope you are OK after your lose and feeling easier.
Back to the original,"I am coming through,its my right of passage", well nearly right.
Some time ago when the M/h-C/vanners lacked the power available today,they would get alongside the lorry,and when clear of the lorry slipstream would run out of PUFF?,i have on many an occasion had to ease off,so they could complete their manouver,then they either scoot off into the distance,or you overtake them again, another scenario,whatever coming down the M.way at 65mph,lorry on slip road already up to the limiter 56'ish with a queue of vehicles behind,they are going to be at the chevrons at the same time,surely it is being observed by the v/cal on the M.way,(And plotted???).and the driver of the lorry,then a car driver will often pull onto the lane,crossing the solid white line and B*lls everything up
Nobody is saying you should,but if you ARE! aware of your surrounding vehicles and it is safe,why not pull over into the second lane,its a win win,you do not have to brake wind oooops HARD,or brace yourself against a side swipe,as has been mentioned on here,some drivers are unaware of things 2yards in front/behind them .
Dictionarys are always allowing new words to be accepted well after they have come into common usage,about time there was a review of the highway code,with todays 1950's roads,in 2011.
The Filter at road works,two into one. Over here in Portugal the signs are the same,ONLY!! car shapes are marked 1/2/3/4 alternately. It IS... a FINE.if you go out of order,it IS a FINE if you do not stop at a stop sign,sorted. 
I shall continue to expect the unexpected,will try to avoid being the meat in the sandwich,and treat ALL other drivers,(Unless i have driven hundreds of miles behind/in front of them) with extreme caution .
A.I.M Sinner.....NO!!!! Not Advanced Institute of Motorists

AIM........ as in Fire :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all you total numpties.

If every driver assumes that any other driver is a total numpty and "will" do the unexpected at any time, so be on your guard and defend yourself at all times..

Maybe all will be well. :wink: 

Signed... A total numpty.


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Stanner said:


> OK carry on doing it if you wish, but I just hope you never have to see or deal with the consequences of someone misreading your signal when you really do mean it to mean what it really means.
> 
> OR get the law changed.


In this case what would have happened? The lorry would in all probability carried on out despite my flash meaning (as in Europe) "I'm coming through", it just made things easier or would have but for the numpty in the car. It really does depend how and where you use it, in the lane going to work I often meet a bus, as I pull in to let him by I flash - to say you can come through by drawing the drivers attention to my having pulled in. You don't act on someones flash unless you can see what meaning they were using.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Steve.
Stanner is RIGHT,you have flashed to say "I am coming through",as in Europe?. But in England,when being overtaken by a lorry C/van-M/h.,when they are clear to pull in,a FLASH means,"OK go ahead and complete your manouver. So he is correct in saying,"Don't be surprised",a flash here means,"Go ahead",or "Thank you" if you have been let through somewhere
Its funny,but when abroad in the lorry,overtaking another HGV/M.h/C/van,irrespective of nationality,they also Flash to say pull in,i will now look at European drivers with a more critical eye.
For anyone who has yet to drive on mainland Europe,might i suggest,that if a vehicle is coming towards you,Flashing their lights in a demented fashion,its quite possible,you are..............

ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Gearjammer.


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm well used to the difference in usage across the Channel, needs a brain rewire - transpose left & right, flashers mean... and so on!

I also know the legal meaning of headlamp flashing, it just happens to be the opposite of everyday custom and practice. Around here the back roads would be chaotic if there wasn't a way of telling oncoming vehicles "after you" and you'd have to practically stop to let someone out of a side road. In other words it works!


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

SomersetSteve said:


> I'm well used to the difference in usage across the Channel, needs a brain rewire - transpose left & right, flashers mean... and so on!
> 
> I also know the legal meaning of headlamp flashing, it just happens to be the opposite of everyday custom and practice. Around here the back roads would be chaotic if there wasn't a way of telling oncoming vehicles "after you" and you'd have to practically stop to let someone out of a side road. In other words it works!


Ah - at last - someone has admitted to being one of those who slows down to let people out of side roads - please don't do it - it just confuses everyone! I was pulled up for doing it by the local coppers a few years ago and haven't done it since.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bazzeruk said:


> SomersetSteve said:
> 
> 
> > I'm well used to the difference in usage across the Channel, needs a brain rewire - transpose left & right, flashers mean... and so on!
> ...


Exactly - if you just keep on doing it local authorities might as well just give up spending millions of pounds on signs and white paint and let it all degenerate into an uncontrolled free for all.

Either stick to and abide by the rules of the road or give up driving. It's this misuse of signals and misinterpretation of the rules to give right of way to those who should give way, that has lead to half the chaos we suffer. 
I'm just waiting for some **** to come along and say they hog the middle lane to save having to keep moving out to let other vehicles in at junctions - c'mon there must be one of you amongst all the motoring anarchists out there.

Edit I typed an "a" the site has changed it to an "*" so it's not me breaking the spelling rules.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Bazzeruk wrote Quote "Ah - at last - someone has admitted to being one of those who slows down to let people out of side roads - please don't do it - it just confuses everyone! I was pulled up for doing it by the local coppers a few years ago and haven't done it since."


Same happened to me on my driving test - seriously rebuked by the examiner. We then drove straight back to the test centre, so I presumed I had failed. Thankfully I was wrong so he must have been satisfied with all else.

Geoff


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I suppose this explains peoples keenness to race along to join the end of a queue then block people from turning in or out of side roads - the council haven't painted a box junction.

Did you know until last year councils weren't allowed to spend money on schemes to alleviate congestion as the treasury make money on the duty on fuel wasted in traffic jams? Now that constraint has been removed some are trialling turning traffic lights off to leave the decisions on who goes first to the drivers on the scene.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Edit I typed an "a" the site has changed it to an "*" so it's not me breaking the spelling rules.


Looks like the site wins this time St*nner.

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Stanner.
Changing the "A" to an "*", and that word,means i had seriously misjudged you,you ARE "Normal" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ,after all. Respect.
Gearjammer :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Edit I typed an "a" the site has changed it to an "*" so it's not me breaking the spelling rules.
> ...


But I thought substituting aterisks for letters to disguise a naughty word was against the forum rules - yet the forum itself is allowed to do it.

One rule for some - another rule for another?


----------

